# 8v Exhaust thread



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

i searched for one and came up empty. so i thought i would make one. how about posting up your exhaust system specs and any sound clips/videos to go along with it. list any modifications done to motor, and vehicle that it sits in. this could help other when wanting to purchase or build an exhaust system
86 scirocco JH 1.8 8v. stock internals, CIS
autotech tri-y header
high-flow cat.
magnaflow muffler
2.25in piping
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIr4lUQ9TmQ


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some answers. I went to VW store today and they had one idea but.


----------



## thesumof41is5 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

91 gti
swiss-cheesed airbox, 4-2-1 tt header (i think),
straight back to resonator over axle to muffler, then out.
Not too loud, just about right. I'm looking to change it soon though, the PO did a downright hack job
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqMzerCpfXI


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

there has to be more out there.


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

black car is mine. 84 gti
1.8 JH - CIS
pacesetter 4-1
no cat
full 2.5"
magnaflow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpAbXCNgYNY
this is my friends 76 rabbit 
ABA/JH - carbed (dual weber side drafts)
268* cam
no cat
TT dual downpipe
TT exhaust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIr7lbAocyQ


_Modified by bmxguy at 4:52 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

Early exhaust manifold to TT downpipe, a 4" flex pipe, ~12" bullet muffler and side exit in front of the driver's side rear tire:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bwjo4T6UGk


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

bump for me adding my videos


----------



## doverfan2 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (bmxguy)*

1990 1.8 8V 4dr Golf
K&N intake 
Autotech 270 Cam 
G-60 exhaust manifold and down pipe
Magnaflow Cat, i belive its for a Mk3 but i had to get the flange welded in place and i plugged the second oxygen sensor bung
custom bent 2.25" exhaust pipe by gehmans exhaust in Bowmansville PA
Borla 40060 boomer muffler 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvWv6-YiV08


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Has anybody tested Flowmaster?


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_Has anybody tested Flowmaster?

i would assume it sounds close to my magnaflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (bmxguy)*

OEM!! FTW stock all the way down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 8v Exhaust thread (scirockalot8v)*

I really like this:
JH CIS
autotech header 4-2-1
audi 5000 cat
tt 2'' exhaust
I had a high flow cat and I compared it to a stock audi 5000 and the difference was 29%! The inlet was closer to the 2'' piping on the tt system. You can feel the little difference too. The only thing I would change on the tt system is the muffler. It sounds too cheap becuase it is. I'm thinking about putting a hush power muffer on it.


----------



## vdubsir (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (Tom A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom A* »_Early exhaust manifold to TT downpipe, a 4" flex pipe, ~12" bullet muffler and side exit in front of the driver's side rear tire:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bwjo4T6UGk

do you have any pics of your exhaust system? I am wanting to do the same setup


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (bmxguy)*

hey bmxguy does your 2.5" exhaust rub on anything? especially in the rear?


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

nope it doesnt rub on anything, except speedbumps when i tend to come to them


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Im getting ready to run a 40 series, two chamber muffler.
I'll post results of what turns out


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (ds1919)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubsir* »_
do you have any pics of your exhaust system? I am wanting to do the same setup


Here you go. We stuck the header wrap around it because it was kind of close to the rubber boot around the shifter linkage, and we didn't want it melting/catching fire.




















_Modified by Tom A at 3:37 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anybody have any sounds with a ported head ?
How much increase in sound will 2 1/4" pipe improve ? 
I will upload sound clips of my exhaust system soon..


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Dual downpipe set up from a modern 8v, TT custom midpipe, EuroSport the rest of the way. It sounds pretty good, and made a power gain over stock (this happened in three stages that's wy there are three different manufactures). My only complaint is my junkyard cat makes funny smells...


----------



## level-up (Jan 20, 2010)

84 Scirocco 1.8 8v
stock internals, CIS
Autotech tri-y headers
Leistritz Sport Sound cat-back
I've got a G grind cam & Autotech gears to install come spring time. Also might replace the exhaust set-up; haven't commited yet.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

^video or sound clip???


----------



## level-up (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

I'll try again to post video/sound.
It has a nice low Euro sound; not overly loud like some Japanese crap.
I have to replace some gaskets though; starting to leak a bit


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i will have to get a video of mine up


----------



## scottlarsen (Oct 28, 2003)

hey guys old thread i know..... the exhaust on my car ('86 1.8L 8V)i have a shorty resonator to some cheap-o glasspack (all in tunnel) leading to single inlet/outlet flowmaster after the axle.... love the way it sounds personally just not happy with my whole "exit" look.....will be looking to make some changes soon, but i will get some clips this week of this set-up


----------

